# One more Canine Good Citizen on the block!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The Bismarck Kennel Club is holding four shows (Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday) here in Bismarck. I volunteered to be a table steward for the rally and obedience shows, but I was able to sneak in a little time to get Lucybug tested for her Canine Good Citizen title today and the little bugger PASSED!! :lol: :clap2: She was totally awesome and made her mom and dad very proud! Quite an accomplishment for an 11 month old pup!!

This week has been a trip so far... I originally volunteered to table steward, but someone else in my club also "volunteered" me to handle a standard poodle puppy for an owner whose plans fell through for handler help this week/weekend!! I helped her show her 8 1/2 month old white bitch yesterday and today and "my" puppy, Angel, took reserve both days! Yesterday was my first day to set my size 8 shoe inside a conformation ring!! What an experience!!! I'm pretty sure I'll be asked to do more spoo handling over the next couple of days even though I still really don't know what the heck I'm doing!  Here are a couple of shots of me trying my best to pretend I know what's going on! The last picture in the series here is the newly crowned CGC Princess Lucybug during our kennel club's "Meet the Breed" event last month (excuse her goofy haircut - this event was just 3 days after her botched groom!) :wacko:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!!! I don't know if I can handle all of this Poodle Grandma pride!!! Two of our furbabies in six days! WOWIE! Betty-Jo and Lucy have made their first human Mama a very proud lady!

Barbie...you look like a total pro in the ring. Way to go! And I love, love, love that photo of you, Lucy and Meau!

Thanks for you effort and give the Princess and congratulatory hug and kiss from me please. : ) : ) : )


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

From the front, Lucy's top knot doesn't look terrible, just much shorter than it had been. Congrats to her and you! And those white spoos are gorgeous!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is that last picture you, Lucy and Meau? If so - Meau is absolutely gorgeous in color even though she has faded from her original brown! Seriously- stunning! If Millie fades to that color I will NOT complain  

And I agree about Lucy's topknot - doesn't look so bad from the front!

Lucy is just so precious! Congrats to her on getting her CGC!!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Is that last picture you, Lucy and Meau? If so - Meau is absolutely gorgeous in color even though she has faded from her original brown! Seriously- stunning! If Millie fades to that color I will NOT complain
> 
> And I agree about Lucy's topknot - doesn't look so bad from the front!
> 
> Lucy is just so precious! Congrats to her on getting her CGC!!!!


Thanks, CM!! Yes, that's Meau and I agree - I think her color is sooo cool. Katy is a little disappointed because she really liked her dark brown baby color, but her adult color is gorgeous (IMO!) If you look at her coat, there are no light hairs interspersed throughout dark brown, all her dark brown hairs (except for her ears and feet didn't change as much) actually "silvered" to a beautiful color!! We love our poodles!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay for Lucy!! I thought the same thing as the others--topknot looks just fine in that photo. So you are a professional handler now  I know who to call when I get back to the states.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you--to Lucy for her CGC and you for your handling of the poodle puppy! Lucy and Meau are beautiful.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations! What fun. I think you should continue handling, you look so happy in those photos. Congrats to Lucy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congratulations. i agree, from the front her topknot looks great! 

she's so proud of herself. i can see.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats to you both! 

Meaus color has really changed wow. What color is she? I love it.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats just fantastic Barb!! Lucy must be so excited that she gets to visit elderly folks now 

And woohhooo to your new handler career! if I ever get a show puppy I'll be sure to ship it to North Dakota for you to handle it


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Thats just fantastic Barb!! Lucy must be so excited that she gets to visit elderly folks now
> 
> And woohhooo to your new handler career! if I ever get a show puppy I'll be sure to ship it to North Dakota for you to handle it


I was thinking the same thing. I could send Quincy to Barbie and she could get him his American title!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Took reserve again today... I think David got a few more pictures, but they're not loaded onto the computer yet. I think he got some of the other poodle classes too. I'm just so wiped out, I'll probably try to get them on later today (I need a NAP!!!) :lol:!! Still having loads of fun stewarding, though. Just when I understand how things are done, they change judges and everything gets done differently!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My goodness, plumcrazy, you and Lucy are such an awesome pair!! How wonderfully exciting to see such deserving recognition, for both spoo and mama!! You have every right to be wildly proud. Heartfelt congratulations!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to you and Lucy. You certainly both deserve it. Maybe handling is something you could continue to do someday in the future. Give Lucy and hug and tell her that her big sisters are proud of her!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures from today - some of me handling Angel and some of other various poodles... I have NO IDEA who any of these are... my husband had the camera and was just snapping here and there. The civic center was bright enough that my flash wouldn't work, but not bright enough for really sharp pictures... Sorry!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's amazing....big congrats to you and Lucybug!!
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Barbie...you are a lady of many talents. You seriously look like a natural in the ring!!! What a gal! xoxo


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! Nice pictures too!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You look just like a pro in the ring! Well done!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fabulous !!!!


----------

